# Beretta Model 86



## Joegagmo (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi All,
Does anyone know why the Beretta Model 86 seems to be so rare and hard to find ? They were made from 1991 thru 2003, so it's not a limited production handgun. I would love to find one, (for medical reasons, hand weakness issues from an injury), but not many show up very often. Any thoughts ? Anyone know where I can find one !

Thanks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most likely they are hard to find due to they are no longer being produced and those that have them are not parting with them.........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree, hard to find and sought after. Your best bet may be gun shows, and if you can't find one anywhere else, WTB listings on Gun Broker or Guns America and others. It's interesting however regarding the manufacture dates. Some information I get coincides with yours, other information I get is that the 86 was discontinued in 1986, or that 1986 was the first production date? Anyone who can help clear this up it would be appreciated? The reason I hear as to why they went the way of dinosaurs is that the market was not supporting well made expensive somewhat larger 380's.


----------

